# Matted fur being the ear!!



## Dog

Amber keeps getting matted fur behind her "left" ear... Started only in the last couple of months. I usually cut them carefully with a pair of scissors... 

What causes this?


----------



## justmejanis

It is very common. The hair there is so soft and fine it is subject to matting. Try combing it every day. That just takes a couple of minutes and should prevent the matting.


----------



## Dog

We groom Amber everyday but maybe we should get a fine comb for behind her ears. Maybe the grooming brush doesn't go through properly.


----------



## justmejanis

That is what I use, a fine steel tooth comb. That fur just tangles so easily being so fine. Hopefully if you comb every day it will prevent the mats from forming.


----------



## shannon

katie has the same thing, i brush her daily as well. the mat is so thick it is hard to tell what is skin and what is hair. is there anything i can do to untangle the hair?


----------



## justmejanis

If it is really matted, then the best thing to do it CAREFULLY cut it out. That is such a sensitive area, trying to untagle it would be futile, and painful. I always put my fingers around the matt before cutting so I am sure not to cut any skin.


----------



## psybass

That's what used to happen with Kelly. It seemed I could comb the hair benind her ears and 5 minutes later it would tangle again. The stuff was like cotton candy. I ended up cutting a lot of it out.


----------



## Dog

Welcome to my world and I thought it was just us! Isn't it great to talk! Thank you members, it is so nice to know you are out there!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Regular combing with a fine tooth comb will help prevent mats.

If a mat does happen, get a mat breaker tool and comb/cut it out that way. It's like a comb with razor teeth so when it removes the mat, it comes out in more of a subtle way vs when you have to chop it out with scissors.

-S


----------



## john martin

my bailey has these and its ridiculously matted...bummer


----------



## Megora

This is why I use the thinning shears to get rid of all that fluffy stuff on the ears...


----------



## OutWest

I use the toothed comb and the furminator behind the ears. prevents those matt puppies from starting.... sometimes the matts result from an ear infection (liquid from ear hardening on fur), so it's a good idea to look closely into and sniff the affected ear.


----------



## vleffingwell

Dory is matted behind the ears, under the front arms and on her butt cheeks. I comb all the time but they still matt. Her poor rear looks hideous as I have to trim off the matts but she loves playing with the Golden puppy and they really mess up her hair!!


----------



## newport

Lola gets it behind both ears also. I carefully cut them out.


----------



## ebenjamin85

I also find it's easier to trim the hair behind the ears to prevent it from matting in the first place. Samantha gets mats there, Mulligan does not. Generally it happens very quickly after a play session (when he slobbers on her ears). I personally think it's just easier to prevent it to begin with. If it does happen, I carefully cut it out.


----------



## desi.n.nutro

Baby talcum powder helps comb out the knots. A little dusting over the knot softens the hair and makes it silky enough to comb right out.


----------



## spruce

bad mats we now shave off using mustache attachment on DHs electric razor--really, it works great


----------



## Jennifer1

Bear used to get really bad ear mats. I cut them out. What I did was take a very fine comb and place it between the skin and the mat. That way when I cut, I used the comb as a guard to make sure I didn't cut her skin.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles

I comb it and use thinning shears to thin it out. Have never had any matting.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Both of our boys had mats behind the ears--you have to be so careful if you're going to cut them out. Fozzie always had them in his rear end hair, no matter how much I brushed him.:doh:


----------

